
Visual Studio Code 1.30 Released - hashhar
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_30
======
Waterluvian
I badly want an intimate look under the sheets at how the vscode team does
their development cycle. These updates are consistent and generally very high
quality, and focused on a handful of features. I want to replicate it for my
team. But I don't want buzzwords like "agile", I want to cut through all that
and see the actual actions, behaviour, and tools that result in this kind of
success.

~~~
Tyriar
Hi, I'm part of the VS Code team. We have a page on our wiki that describes in
a fair amount of detail how we structure iterations:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/wiki/Development-
Process](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/wiki/Development-Process)

~~~
Waterluvian
This is phenomenal. Thanks for sharing the link.

------
bishala
The release notes page of Visual Studio Code is always so well detailed and
nicely done.

------
ahurmazda
I very much enjoy vscode for local edits. Alas! Majority of my time is spent
on remote machines. I’m yet to find a solutions better than ssh + vim. I
desperately want to be able to use vscode on remote boxes (eg using whatever
python interpreter and pytorch happens to be installed there)

Irony is that jupyter notebooks are a decent middle ground for my workflow
since the editor is actually running on the server (although I’m not super in
love with it since I have to refactor etc and missing out on what IDEs have to
offer).

Vscode remote extension has been a joke unless I’m missing something big ...
akin to Rsyncing files, making edits locally, and pushing it back out.

Nuclide (atom) seemed like it does what I want but I never got it to work in
my vpc.

~~~
reddit_clone
Give Emacs + Tramp a shot. It might be what you are looking for.

------
pkaye
Whenever I see that Visual Studio Code update notifier... _happy time_

------
candiodari
I just wish there was a way to have a local display for VSCode, but have the
actual program run behind an ssh session. Including shells etc.

(and perhaps a "keyboard only" guide to vscode)

(and perhaps since it's running javascript anyway a quick way to find and
change running extensions, something like emacs has)

------
george_perez
Are there benchmarks VS Code vs Atom?

I'm using Sublime Text 3 but these two text editors have many more
extensions/packages than ST3 and while I don't want to move to a slower text
editor, the packages seem to good too pass up.

~~~
basil-rash
On specifically startup time for large files (narrow use case, but thats what
we got), there's this comment from user jakear from a while back on an Atom
1.28 thread [1]:

1.1GB file, 10M lines.

Code: ~10s, smooth scrolling, instant jumping.

Sublime: ~50s, smooth scrolling, instant jumping.

Atom: ~10s, smooth scrolling, very choppy jumping: ~5s loads per jump (also
got some error messages about text too large for buffer)

1.0GB file, 40k lines.

Code: ~15s, scrolling somewhat choppy, quick jumping

Sublime: Application not responding after ~60s, waitied another 60s, no
change. Same behavior each of the two times I attempted.

Atom: ~8s, smooth scroll, ~30s per jump, occasional "Editor is taking too long
to load" messages.

Note: Atom enforces a maximum line length of ~500 chars before it wraps
regardless of word wrap setting. This means the 8s load was only showing a
couple lines worth of content. I find this restriction not acceptible for the
long-line test case, but including anyways for completeness) Full "report":
[https://pastebin.com/wUv8PSgp](https://pastebin.com/wUv8PSgp)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17369898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17369898)

------
PunchTornado
I see a lot of people using it.

As someone who does python, Go and js with jetbrains IDEs, would VSCode be
better?

~~~
hobos_delight
I've actually migrated to it from emacs for rust stuff - the RLS integration
is really nice and it works well enough on both osx and linux.

I tried to use the git UI that it provides, but in the end preferred to manage
my vcs from the terminal.

I'm reasonably happy with it - and I didn't think this was going to be the
case when I first tried it out.

~~~
Jare
The GitLens extension is fairly well featured if you are still curious about
improving your non-terminal git experience.

~~~
hobos_delight
Thanks I'll check it out!

------
paride5745
Now time to work on vscode 2, with a merge between vscode and atom.

~~~
eberkund
Why is that necessary? I like the incremental approach they have been taking
so far.

~~~
paride5745
They need to merge them sometime, the have two overlapping products, both open
source, and it does not make sense to keep them both.

~~~
mercer
Define overlapping.

------
ncphillips
I used to love VSCode, but over the past few months it has become unusably
slow.

I'm talking freezes for multiple seconds while typing kind of slow. This is
with less than 5 plugins. Vim has become my default editor now, and I only use
VSCode if I want to move a lot of files around.

~~~
pitaj
This isn't just something where you should go "oh, well, guess I'll switch".
Please report such issues, and try to debug what is going on because it sounds
like it might be a problem with your computer in general.

~~~
ncphillips
Why shouldn't I do that?

I don't work for Microsoft, I'm not locked in, and I'm just trying to get my
own work done. I am equally productive with Vim, and it doesn't lag, so I
switch over.

~~~
beart
The very first thing you wrote was, "I used to love VSCode". That you used the
phrase 'love' and it was your opening thought implies you were at least
somewhat invested in VS Code and might attempt to find solutions before
dropping it completely.

Not that it matters to anyone else what tools you use, just that is the
impression from your initial post (to me at least).

